# Bleeding.....



## PositiveCi (May 22, 2010)

So.......2 days before my test date I have started bleeding. It started off yesterday with light flecks of blood when wiping and then brownish stains and this morning when I woke, it was like a full on a/f all a really dark brownish red, even using a tampon (sorry tmi).....am devastated!! Spent most of this morning in tears and feeling numb, not gone into work cos i am literally a walking zombie. I know some of you are going to reply and say to call the clinic BUT they are just gonna tell me to continue the pessaries and take the test on wednesday and call them with the result...nothing I don't already know...so I am going to do just that....although I have resigned myself to this cycle not being successful! 

Oh well,  it's only our 1st ICSI cycle....onwards and upwards, Next one Septermber...... in the meantime, I am going to spend June enjoying myself.....in pub gardens! Going to continue my lindyhop dancing and continue training for my 10K and Half Marathons....positive stuff to focus on  



xx CI xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

sending you a big hug,       

Livity K x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry to hear you've got some spotting/bleeding.  However, as you've already mentioned, your clinic will advise you continue using the progesterone support and test on OTD...please ensure you do this   

Lots of ladies do have some form of spotting/bleeding during 2ww and still go on to have successful pregnancies....there is no way of knowing until you actually test.

When did you have EC and ET ??

I know it's easier said than done (and I've been through enough 2ww's, naturally and with tx to understand how you're feeling) but try not to feel too disheartened at the moment...anything can happen over the next few days.

I had "proper" periods (and no symptoms) for several mths when I was pg 20 years ago...and my friend had full flow red bleeds, no symptoms, no weight gain for 6mths and her son will turn 15 this year....so spotting/bleeding doesn't always mean it's the end.

Good luck and take care   
Natasha


----------



## JO35 (May 2, 2009)

Don't give up.  This happened to me 9 days after transfer and I tested a few days later after drinking wine and eating pate all weekend only to discover a BFP!  Look through my old posts if it helps.  I am now 35 weeks pg and looking forward to welcoming a new arrival!
Good Luck
Jo35xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PositiveCi (May 22, 2010)

EC was 10/05 and ET was 12/05 so I am 12 days past ET, I had a 2 day 5 cell embit placed in my tummy!  12 days is a little late for Implantation bleeding.....

I cracked because I was SO upset this morning and did a HPT....BFN which I was expecting so not looking good! I still will take the progesterone and take a test on Wednesday!

Jo35 that is a lovely story which made me smile, congrats on your pregnancy!

Minxy - know there is still time but seems highly unlikely, nevermind was my 1st attempt! 

Thanks for your comforting words ladies xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

12dp2dt isn't too late to have some bleeding....not all spotting/bleeding is implantation....there are several factors that can cause bleeding/spotting....as I mentioned, I had bleeding for several months and my friend for 6mths !

Also, from being an FF member for many years now (and a former moderator on this website too), I have read literally 100's of threads from women who've tested too early, had some spotting and got BFN when testing early but then tested on OTD and got BFP.  When did you do the peestick ??

At 12dp2dt then that is like the equivalent of 14dpo...many women don't get a positive result until this stage or later.

It is hard but try to keep the PMA (positive mental attitude).  We've been ttc for 7 years, I've had 5 early mc's/chem pgs during that time (3 naturally and 2 through tx), have had 6mths of clomid to boost (ovulate fine on my own but prescribed to release more eggs) plus 7 IVF cycles (5 fresh, 2 frozen) and I can say from experience that it doesn't matter whether it's your 1st attempt or your 10th attempt, it's not easy !!  You just have to keep believing and stay positive.

Take care   
Natasha


----------



## PositiveCi (May 22, 2010)

Natasha,

You are a massive inspiration, your positivity is amazing, and your keeping going too, and here's me whining about my 1st failed cycle, I would imagine like you say 1st or 10th cycle failure....probably still hurts as much!

I did the peestick this morning, but it was 2nd mornings urine which I think was still concentrated as hadn't drank much, but wil do another one on Weds! But 2 days early seems way to close to make that much of a difference (listen to me all doom and gloom) but they don't tell you to test on a certain day for no reason!

I am going to go back to my dance classes tomorrow, I have missed them terribly so I am currently looking forward to that.....thank you so much for your kind words Natasha, I will update you on Weds!!

Ci xx


----------



## Simpkins (May 14, 2010)

same thing happend to me today - started off with brown discharge this morning, which I understood would probably be implantation blood, but then period pains were getting worse throughout the day and now red blood, so I'm guessing since it's gone full flow it's no BFP for me  

I'll do a test on Wednesday but I can't see it going my way.  
Am so depressed, can't answer the phone just texted everypne as I keep bursting out and crying.  DH is being an absolute legend and looks so disappointed bless him.

Your comments above have given me a shred of hope     

 big hugs to you


----------



## taryn2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all, I know I'm a bit late on this but I have my blood test scheduled for Wednesday. I started spotting on Thursday last week already - 5dpt. It has gotten a little heavier but only in the mornings or evenings, not all day, and def not AF yet. What does this mean?


----------

